# The begining again....



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

After loosing 3 does & my buck, leaving me with one unregistered doe, I found a bunch of registered Nigerians that I fell in love with. 
All at little tots estate.....

My dad went up to Georgia Saturday and got me some new ADGA does & a buck.

First up: mertensia









She is bred and due February march.

Then nemesia, also bred an in milk with a better udder than in the picture









Hopes glimmer (that's what I'm naming her after everything that went on with my farm, she is my hope that everything will come back & be better than ever)

















Lastly, my buck. Not named yet but I have a few in mind 

















Just had to share my new animals with everyone cause I know most people were following my thread about the city killing two of my goats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!  they are all beautiful 
I love that last pic  so sweet


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats Emilie!!! They're ADORABLE!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you 
I am bringin them to the property today!! So excited.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How absolutely precious!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you! 
 
The doe is an easy milker, if she runs off (cause I don't have a milkin stand) she doesn't tip over the milk, I'm so amazed by these guys!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! I am so happy for you


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw congrats!! They all look great!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Perfect "hope" of a new start!!!! Love the poic with your dad...Merry Christmas!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Soo cute!! They are all so adorable;-) Congratulations!! Here is hoping and praying for a much better year in 2014 for you and your cute herd;-)


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Aw, I'm so glad you got new ones, Emmilie. :hug: :stars: They're all pretty!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you guys!!! 
I just got home from milking, what a PAIN when you don't have any milking stand or even a milker lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What happened to your stand?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Never had one lol. 
But when I w
As milking my nubian (baby) for her doe (liberty) my mom would hold her, now since I drive, I have to do everything on my own.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Congrats! I love Little Tots and have two of their does (and a buckling and doeling from the doe I got from them already bred). I love the colors of yours!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!! I'm sure your are great too!! Such a good farm!!!!


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Send me a message when you have babies for sale  I have no definite plans for expanding but have a hard time turning down exceptional doelings. I'm in Nashville but have family in Eustis, FL so I head down that way sometimes.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I will do that!! 
If you want to PM me your number I could text you or call you when we have babies! 
I should hae babies in march which I wen I'll be in eustis ...


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Do you know what bucks the two does were bred to?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes. 
Mertensia was bred to little tots estate agave and nemesia was bred to a buck named dan'l Boone. 

Glimmers dad was dan'l Boone. ..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats on your new goats! They are beautiful, Emilie! I'm so happy you were able to get them :greengrin: looking forward to seeing the babies


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

so excited for you! Sounds like you've got an excellent foundation.


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

And PS - if you haven't looked at Dan'l Boone on their website you should. Handsome buck with impressive credentials!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

arty: Welcome to the new crew! Santa Dad! (I think?) I hope it all goes better than ever.

A bobcat wiped out my entire chicken flock in November. Not the same investment of time and money as with goats, but still leaves me shaken and wondering if there's any point trying over. But you're game to give it a go again with new goats, so I guess I should summon my courage and try again with new chooks. I don't know what I would've done if I'd lost my goats as well/instead.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah. I also lost my chickens. 
All but one hen. But I'm starting over with them too eventually. 
Thank you guys!!! 
It means a lot to have all this support. 
It is gunna be hard showing without my superstar but I'll get through it I'm sure.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

IslandBranch said:


> Send me a message when you have babies for sale  I have no definite plans for expanding but have a hard time turning down exceptional doelings. I'm in Nashville but have family in Eustis, FL so I head down that way sometimes.


Where in Nashville? I am a bit south of Nashville in columbia!


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey, neighbor! I'm in northwest Nashville in Scottsboro. It's near Ashland City and Joelton, but still technically in Nashville.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Your not far from me at all! Only about an hour or so =)

Do you have a Facebook page?


----------



## IslandBranch (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes! My farm website is www.islandbranchfarm.com (but hasn't been updated in a while. I'll PM you my Facebook since I don't have separate for farm and personal


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Great! I will send you a request! I don't really have a separate either =). But most oft posts are farm related so there are more farm friends on there than old high school friends now =)


----------

